# Update: Almost done



## cabomhn (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey guys,

Well this was kind of a last minute decision but I am going to postpone finishing my segmented glue up and I need to get down to business on making my mom's jewelry box for christmas. The main frame is going to be Zebrawood, and the lid and the base are going to be padauk. However, in each of the main panels I will be making marquetry designs and I was looking for some help in finding patterns. The top lid will be a flower design of some sort, this one I might be able to make on my own but it's nice to see some ideas first. The two largest side faces will have hummingbirds in some shape or form, so really any sort of hummingbird would be awesome. 

I know this is a really random request but I am having troubling finding any good places online. Thanks for any help!

- Matt


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 5, 2012)

*RE: Some help needed!*

First stupid thought that comes to mind- I have used it on kids puzzles- kids coloring books....


----------



## healeydays (Nov 5, 2012)

*RE: Some help needed!*

Wow, it sound great. I second the coloring book idea. Sort of along the same vein as tattoo artists do with traditional tats. They trace out an existing idea and then make it their own.

Or grab something from here:
https://www.google.com/search?q=hummingbirds+coloring+book&hl=en&rlz=1C1CHFX_enUS493US493&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=ae2XUOXgNOSD0QHKjICAAg&ved=0CCcQsAQ&biw=1177&bih=845


----------



## Kevin (Nov 5, 2012)

*RE: Some help needed!*

*You could cheat and buy inlaid veneer*. I built a jewelry box and inlaid an eagle in it similar to this humming bird. I don't remember where i bought the eagle but it wasn't Rockler, and I still have one left. They also have ready-made flowers etc. and all you do is inlay the circle. Not as impressive as doing it yourself but quick, easy, foolproof and you can get back to your segmented bowl much faster.


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 5, 2012)

*RE: Some help needed!*

I like the coloring book idea, I'm goign to start looking for some designs this evening. Kevin, I think I will consider that idea of buying a premade one, but I might have to wait and see what desired affect I am going for. The box will be made of padauk and zebrawood, so I'll see what my options are


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 5, 2012)

*RE: Some help needed!*

Try looking at some stained glass pattern books or quilting pattern books.
Tom


----------



## cabomhn (Nov 29, 2012)

*RE: Some help needed!*

Thought I would put an update picture on here, I'm scrambling to try to get a good bit of this done before the weekend, making it up to this point has been the most time spent on the main panelled frame. I didn't make any plans for this I've just been going on the fly through this project. The corner joints are double double box joints, the effect isn't quite as prounounced right now but once I get everything sanded I'm excited to see the results. Anyway, let me know what you guys think!

- Matt

[attachment=14117]
[attachment=14118]


----------



## cabomhn (Dec 3, 2012)

After too many hours to worry about, I feel like I'm finally on the brink of finishing this project. All I have left to do for the box itself is to get my hinges prepped and drilled to fit and then work on the finish. I will be making inserts for this in a little bit but that make take a while, I still have a few days till christmas, anyway here's a few pics!

[attachment=14280]
[attachment=14281]
[attachment=14282]


----------



## Kevin (Dec 3, 2012)

Definitely one-of-a-kind! Reminds me of Dolly Parton's coat of many colors. Looking good Matt well done!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 3, 2012)

It's a winner!  I could not bring myself to inlay that top though, it's already a very nice piece of wood! Or if I did it would have to be something small and simple.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 3, 2012)

Very nice job Matt ! I like the wood choice for the top the most. That is definitely the focal point. Great job.

Scott


----------

